# Your lucky day



## hfdff422 (Dec 12, 2005)

The other night I was listening to county SD on my scanner (yes I am a nerd, so what) and I get a jump on an EMS run. Man down in his driveway, unresponsive, possible 10-56 (drunk) address given. It is 27 degrees out, the guy is down on the cold driveway, I'm thinking even if it is only due to etoh we are looking at hypothermia. So we get to staging 5 minutes before law enforcement and the asst. cheif is telling me that he has dealt with this guy before and all the health problems he has. Law enforcement calls us in, we scrape the very drunk guy off of the ground (I have not had anything to drink, really.....arghhhhh was his answer to how much).... vodka by the smell of it. He was face down and snot was running out his nose, so he had leaves and such stuck to his face made him look like a cats ***. I felt bad so I wiped it off quickly, but I did not waste time doing a real good job since it was more important to get him into the warm bus. ALOC, automatic transport, I drove and the asst. cheif administered care- O2 and vitals and the heater.
We get to the hospital and unload him onto the ED staff- they are so happy...not- we transfer him to their bed and they start cleaning him up, but there is one little leaf still stuck to his face, a clover, a four leaf clover- I swear


----------



## VinBin (Dec 12, 2005)

heh...isnt there a saying?...god watches over drunks or something...?


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 13, 2005)

Sometime I think that god watches over all the people that we wonder why he would...

In the nicest way possible.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 13, 2005)

Its fools I think, God just likes to undermine Darwin once in a while.


----------

